

Telescope - An open-source social news app built with Meteor - dirkk0
http://telesc.pe/

======
dirkk0
Also listen to this: <http://productpeople.tv/2013/01/09/ep08-sacha-greif-2/>

Somebody is doing things right.

------
Benferhat
Looks good, very snappy thanks to Meteor, no doubt. How come you went with
Twitter OAuth instead of something less invasive, like BrowserID?

~~~
sgdesign
Telescope dev here. Meteor supports a lot of different authorizations, so
changing this is literally just one line of code.

I just picked Twitter because that's what I personally like to log in with
best.

~~~
Benferhat
Yes thanks, someone linked me to the relevant Meteor docs page below. I'd
expect most users to enable multiple OAuth providers, too.

